# 1986 Centurion Ironman Dave Scott 49cm Road Bike



## Joshua Kent (Oct 24, 2018)

$375

Mint condition. All original Schimano 600 parts, rare chromoly frame. 700 Tires are like new with no wear

Aluminum bottle holder

Fizik Aliante Twin Flex seat


----------



## Mr.RED (Oct 29, 2018)

These are actually very common I've owned 2 of these models in the pink and yellow the famous Miami vice colors. Nice bike and if your trying to sell it I suggest posting it in the for sale section it might get more attention.


----------



## Joshua Kent (Oct 29, 2018)

Sold today, thank you for your input though. Didn’t know I posted in wrong section


----------



## anders1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 30, 2018)

these bikes have a fan club among those choosing to ride steel


----------



## Mr.RED (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah for the money its hard to beat the Ironman model .


----------

